
Perl 5.24 comes with performance enhancements - nanis
https://www.nu42.com/2016/05/switch-to-perl-5-24.html
======
tmaly
I would like to hear more on the other benchmarks. I use Perl everyday, and
any improvement in performance would be a huge help to me.

~~~
nanis
[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/measurements.ph...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/measurements.php?lang=perl)
lists them all. The main improvement in 5.24 comes from restoring arithmetic
speed. See
[https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/perl/pod/perldelta.pod...](https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/perl/pod/perldelta.pod#Performance-
Enhancements)

